# Hybrid possibilities?



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

I asked this question on another website but havnt gotten any replies yet, so i'll ask it here too. I think i know the answer but figured i would ask the experts anyway. If i house a single pair of Pundamilia Nyereri Rutti with a group of 8 female astatotilapia latifasciata and 1 male astatotilapia latifasciata, what is the possibility of hybridization? My gut tells me it is possible and a bad idea but im running short on tank space and they are currently getting along fine without aggression. They are in a 55 gallon. Thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hybrid possibility is high, I would not save fry in this tank.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Actually had a discussion with a site sponsor I completely trust today while ordering some fish and we talked about the Astatotilapia latifasciata - his comment was that he has never had a problem with them cross breeding with other vics.

Having the Pundamilia Nyereri Ruti Island for a while now - IME, they are definitely not pairing fish, you need more girls or you may very well end up with a single male, of course it depends on how skunky your male is - maybe you have a lover and not a fighter  .

Good Luck.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have never had any problems with latifasciata hybridising and would say it to be one of the safer species to mix as long as both sexes are present. Can not say the same for the nyererei though :wink:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe the males are less apt to cross, but females are generally the ones who are "coerced" into it. I'd be more worried about the tendencies of Nyereri, particularly males with only 1 female, than the other females themselves.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I've kept latifasciata with several other vics (but nyererei wasn't one of them) and never had any hybridizing. I've always felt that they were one of the least likely to hybridize as well. The one I would never mix with them is the Hap #44.

But given the right circumstances, most anything can hybridize.

Kevin


----------

